# good deal?



## shaggy smokes (May 11, 2014)

01414_2LGczgjSWu1_600x450.jpg



__ shaggy smokes
__ May 11, 2014





$7 for one of these? Good deal?


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2014)

Any idea what type of wood?  Looks like hardwood, like a camping pack, but be sure to ask what type of wood.  I looked at the list of trees that grow in NY and there are quite a few you wouldn't want to put in a smoker but would be fine in a campfire or fireplace.

Below is a list of suitable smoking woods.  It definitely gives you an idea of the need to be careful.  If that wood is on the list, buy it!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/v/vsp...erence guide for Woods used to Smoke Food.pdf


----------



## shaggy smokes (May 12, 2014)

They have apple maple hickory oak and cherry


----------



## noboundaries (May 12, 2014)

NY prices are very different than CA prices.  1/24th of a cord of cooking wood out here runs anywhere from $15 to $35.  A full cord up to $350.  Those bundles look like they are about 1/24th of a cord.  For $7 each I'd be buying them, but then again, I'm on the opposite coast.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (May 13, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> NY prices are very different than CA prices.  1/24th of a cord of cooking wood out here runs anywhere from $15 to $35.  A full cord up to $350.  Those bundles look like they are about 1/24th of a cord.  For $7 each I'd be buying them, but then again, I'm on the opposite coast.


lol everything is more expensive out here NoBoundaries :P -- it's what we pay to live in a beautiful state with great weather year round.

back on topic though, I'd go ahead and buy it. Seems like a great price


----------



## shaggy smokes (May 14, 2014)

Was good idea gave me so free stuff too


----------



## cliffcarter (May 14, 2014)

Looks like most of the wood in those bundles is oak of some kind. Good to cook with if it is completely seasoned.


----------



## shaggy smokes (May 14, 2014)

Got oak 2 kinds of hickory apple cherry maple all cut last year. Guy has heck of an operation just gave me a bunch of camp fire wood too


----------

